

Show HN: smarter_console.js - chadillac83
http://chad.ill.ac/post/69924332733/typeerror-cannot-call-method-log-of-undefined-meet

======
chadillac83
inb4:

\- just remove them in production

\- people have already written these

\- I hate OP

\- etc.

This is just a little util I wrote to make my life and my teams life easier
and more resilient.

Use it, don't use it, fork it, pull and push it, etc.

Thanks!

